# Bonita, CA - A1524306 - Young, Sable Male



## gsdjoann (Dec 13, 2004)

A young, light-patterned sable male was found in a canyon and turned into the Bonita Animal Shelter on Sweetwater Road. He is reported to be very friendly and loving. I have a photo if you are interested in helping him.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Post a photo?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

OP, please review the posting guidelines before posting in Urgent. The more information the better and a properly formatted title help search the forums. 

http://www.sddac.com/LostandFound/pet_detailsnew.asp?RowNum=24


----------

